# Has anyone had a food intorlance test?



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

has anyone had a food intorlance ?


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

No- but that might be a smart idea.


----------



## 20140 (Jan 2, 2007)

yea, i have many food allergies and intolarances,other than foods that r supposed to trigger ibs, like dairy and insolubale fibers. a test would be a good idea


----------

